# Applying Lime to Pasture



## Cruiser

For large amounts I was told to break it into two applications, half in spring and half in fall.


----------



## maura

I'm not going to be able to give you a definitive answer, sorry, but I do remember being told that lime is absorbed into the soil VERY slowly, and that it can take over a year for you to see the positive effects of lime on your pasture. I have found that to be true with managing my own pastures - you see immediate effects from fertilizer, but not from lime.

With that info, I'd be much more inclined to believe the Ag agent. The feed store employee's info may be based on the capabilities of the store's spreader truck, or something else not relevant to your situation.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I would not apply the lime before a major rain event for the simple fact that I wouldn't want it to be possibly washed away.
Lime does take a long time to break down in the soil, so I am not sure what the "emergency" is. If it were me I would apply that much lime over 3 or so applications, trying to time it before a medium rain.


----------



## Papa51

Thanks for the input. 

I normally practice applying lime in the fall, after a soil test, but, in this instance the Ag soil specialist said the ph is so low (land used to be covered in pine saplings) that it's critical. He also said the pelletized lime will render faster results, especially if waterd in. No doubt, it will be a while before the full effect is rendered but, apparently in this case, drastic measures are called for.

I'm planting Cheyenne II bermuda, by the way, and the recommeded ph is around 6 - 7. At the moment, my ph is 4.89!!


----------



## Ellie Bramel

Papa51 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I normally practice applying lime in the fall, after a soil test, but, in this instance the Ag soil specialist said the ph is so low (land used to be covered in pine saplings) that it's critical. He also said the pelletized lime will render faster results, especially if waterd in. No doubt, it will be a while before the full effect is rendered but, apparently in this case, drastic measures are called for.
> 
> I'm planting Cheyenne II bermuda, by the way, and the recommeded ph is around 6 - 7. At the moment, my ph is 4.89!!


There are two kinds of lime. lime for organic agriculture and chemical lime that is from big corporate chemical producers. Choose wisly. I use the one for organic agriculture, because of people like Monsanto and Dow to name a couple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

